# Door Closers



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I think its a really good idea to have something to help keep your doors shut whether it be a closer or some type of door spring. I just installed the small one today that separates the loft, it was just 25 bucks at Home Depot , a friend of mine let me borrow 6 pair of breeders and I was really worried that I would forget to latch the door and they would get into the other section when I was flying the young birds while the loft was open for them, it gives me some piece of mind now. Here are a few Pict's of mine on the main door and the loft divider door..


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

nice. i always had that in mind but never got to it.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Hinges*

I use self closing hinges-Work well.
Jack


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Action said:


> I use self closing hinges-Work well.
> Jack


Same here, works great.


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

A bungee strap held by to eye hooks works well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think it's a real good idea to have something, just in case. Good to post this, as some may not think of it.


----------



## Woody007 (May 2, 2010)

Nice pics! I found this site for door closers, their lowest cost one is £2.31 + post. Cheers.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Think it's a real good idea to have something, just in case. Good to post this, as some may not think of it.



I was thinking the same thing, thats why I posted it in a separate thread instead of my Loft Pictures


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're doing a very thorough job.


----------

